

Woobius Eye, HN user swombat's product, featured on Lifehacker - bemmu
http://lifehacker.com/5503537/woobius-eye-makes-online-communication-visual

======
swombat
Thanks, bemmu!

I'll be sure to write a blog post some time soon about how we got TC coverage
(about a year ago) and now Lifehacker coverage. It's all pretty serendipitous,
but could be an interesting/useful story.

~~~
mcav
Also, would be interested to hear if/how you prepared for the traffic level,
and whether or not those preparations worked. (i.e. Did Lifehacker users visit
more than just your homepage? How much did you cache?, etc)

------
rrhyne
Congrats swombat!

One of my apps was just featured on Lifehacker as well. The post hit at
11:30am and total uniques for the day were 3,500 the first day and 1,800 the
second. I thought they would be a bit higher than that. It would be
interesting to compare numbers...

~~~
swombat
I think it depends on the article... my "How to Nap" article which was
republished there got 76k hits so far... this one clearly won't get as many,
but we've already had about 20 beta sign-ups since the article went up.

~~~
rrhyne
Those are amazing numbers. What kind of post was it? Was it featured with a
large image, or the small thumbnail? Mine was a small thumbnail and was pushed
quite a few down the list quickly.

Of my 3,500 visits the first day I converted over 20% though, so I can't
complain!

~~~
bemmu
That's an amazing ratio, what do you count as conversion?

~~~
rrhyne
User signups. Unfortunately signups are free. LOL. But I'm working on the paid
conversions.

------
thaumaturgy
That is one of the best demo videos I've ever seen. The background music was
sweeeeeet. Congratulations!

~~~
swombat
FYI, the music is by someone called Kevin MacLeod. He publishes Royalty Free
music here:

<http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/>

------
BoppreH
It seems the writings were sped up or the users were using tablets. It sure
seems a neat program, but I doubt I'd ever use it to write anything. Maybe for
using during a call, for example?

~~~
swombat
That's a very typical use case, actually. If you're on a phone or Skype call
and you catch yourself saying stuff like "You see that link on the page, third
one from the right at the top? Yes, the blue one, not the magenta one. Can we
move it to right beneath the bit of text next to the picture of a monkey?" try
firing up Woobius Eye instead. You'll then be able to just say "Can we move
this link here?" Much more efficient conversation, and allows multiple sides
to join in easily.

------
kuhfes
Would be great to be able to make the drawing area full screen and/or resize
it.

Great app. Fast, simple, effective.

~~~
swombat
That feature is on the way.

------
jagtesh
@swombat Nice video :)

Very interesting.

I personally feel the user experience can be improved more by using draggable
vectors for the onscreen drawing. Anti-aliasing would be big bonus too.

~~~
swombat
Thanks. @bobleung put together the video.

What do you mean by anti-aliasing, in this context?

Re: draggable vectors, you mean allowing people to drag their scribbles
around?

~~~
jagtesh
Yes. By AA, I mean smooth edges of the drawings. Pretty much like how Flash
does it (or any other vector composing tool). Although not essential, it's a
nice feature to have. Just my 2 cents :)

